# England v Wales



## DaphneM (Nov 29, 2022)

2-0 I reckon. A clean clinical game


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2022)

Yeah, clean and clinical. That's normally how these things go.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

I'll probably watch it, but the fun will be had in the other match.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 29, 2022)

I’d love it if Wales and Iran win and both go through.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I’d love it if Wales and Iran win and both go through.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 29, 2022)

Got a work thing in London this evening. 
At best I may catch the second half in a pub near Waterloo. May just forget about it.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 29, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I’d love it if Wales and Iran win and both go through.


For Wales to progress they must beat England and hope for a _draw_ between the United States and Iran. 

If USA vs Iran does not end in a draw, Wales must beat England by four goals to advance.....and that aint gonna happen...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Got a work thing in London this evening.
> At best I may catch the second half in a pub near Waterloo. May just forget about it.


I worked in London on Friday and was at the pub opposite Waterloo (Mcdonalds side) at the build up to the match, it was getting horrendous around 6.30pm, so be warned.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 29, 2022)

4-0 Wales is the only result I'll be happy with. Anyone but England


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 29, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I worked in London on Friday and was at the pub opposite Waterloo (Mcdonalds side) at the build up to the match, it was getting horrendous around 6.30pm, so be warned.


I was thinking of going to the Hole in the Wall. I’ll probably poke my head around the door and if it’s rammed, just get the train.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 29, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> if USA vs Iran does not end in a draw, Wales must beat England by four goals to advance.....


Then that is what I would “love it if that happened”


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2022)

My only interest in Brexit vs Brexit  is seeing what  Phil Foden can do.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 29, 2022)

come on the boyos


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 29, 2022)

I’m gonna put money on whales. England couldn’t do the Scotch last year , the whales can do better than that.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 29, 2022)

Seeing as it's officially Wales vs England, I'll agree with the OP that 2-0 is the clean, clinical result we're all hoping for


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

I really couldn't care less, but a mate of mine will be really irate if Wales wins, so I'll be rooting for Wales.


----------



## redcogs (Nov 29, 2022)

What position will Gary Lineker be playing?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 29, 2022)

Where to watch ?


----------



## redcogs (Nov 29, 2022)

Here we go go you Boyos - hymns and Arias already being sung here - and i'm in Scotland.


----------



## Supine (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## David Clapson (Nov 29, 2022)

I want both teams knocked out. They're boring and ugly.  I only want to watch teams which score proper goals, e.g. Brazil.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Supine said:


>




Oh, bugger.  I want to watch, but I know it will make my brains dribble out of my ears.


----------



## redcogs (Nov 29, 2022)

Drams at the ready jusincase.  Actually drams in any event!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm still boycotting this WC but I will be listening for any cheers from the boozer next door. 

Ffyc y Saeson af y camel marchogaeth i mewn ar


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2022)

redcogs said:


> What position will Gary Lineker be playing?


He'll be shitting himself if he gets called up.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 29, 2022)

Does anyone else think Stormzy and Lukaku are dead ringers?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Does anyone else think Stormzy and Lukaku are dead ringers?



Every now and then, a bit.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2022)

redcogs said:


> What position will Gary Lineker be playing?


Left wing according to The Sun.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2022)

2-1 to Wales I reckon. But would be funnier if it was 5-1


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> 2-1 to Wales I reckon. But would be funnier if it was 5-1



Their legs will go towards the end, I reckon.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 29, 2022)

Christ I hate national anthems


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

“God Save The King” hasn’t lost its surreal edge.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 29, 2022)

It's got a better tune than the Welsh one but yes. How exactly is our King 'gracious'?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Christ I hate national anthems



Me too.
Only good argument for the Monarchy though.  Without them it would be fucking Wonderwall.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 29, 2022)

The national anthem thing makes absolutely no sense with these two. Neither country actually has a national anthem.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It's got a better tune than the Welsh one but yes. How exactly is our King 'gracious'?



The Welsh one is the lament of a defeated people.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 29, 2022)

Seven nation army would be an awesome national anthem.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Seven nation army would be an awesome national anthem.



The Jeremy Corbyn version, or the version where no one would know the lyrics?


----------



## Petcha (Nov 29, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Seven nation army would be an awesome national anthem.



I do always wonder why it seems to be compulsory for anthems to be orchestral dirges. I mean, we're England. Home of some of the best music in history. Let's get some Stones or something on.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2022)

Idaho said:


> The national anthem thing makes absolutely no sense with these two. Neither country actually has a national anthem.


Really? Is it not God Save the King then?


----------



## Idaho (Nov 29, 2022)

tommers said:


> Really? Is it not God Save the King then?


That's the anthem of the United Kingdom, not England.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> My only interest in Brexit vs Brexit  is seeing what  Phil Foden can do.


*important technical note:  English people living in Wales tilted it towards Brexit, research finds


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

Qatar band were shit and too slow.
So the Welsh squad and fans just ignored them, left them behind and finished a few seconds before them. Annoying as hell that the band ruined it.
Wish hosts would just let teams make their own arrangements.


----------



## Sue (Nov 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I do always wonder why it seems to be compulsory for anthems to be* orchestral dirges*.


What, like the Marseillaise?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

editor said:


> *important technical note:  English people living in Wales tilted it towards Brexit, research finds


That news to me. Good news as I've always been embarrassed by Wales seemingly wanting Brexit. 
Sincere thanks for the link. Diolch yn fawr.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Sue said:


> What, like the Marseillaise?



10 points if you can think of another even half as jaunty.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I do always wonder why it seems to be compulsory for anthems to be orchestral dirges. I mean, we're England. Home of some of the best music in history. Let's get some Stones or something on.


Its partly the fault of brass bands. Tell them that Barbie Girl by Aqua was the national anthem of Sweden and they'd play it as a dirge.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 29, 2022)

Billy Connolly famously suggested the national anthem be changed to the theme from the Archers.

He pointed out the dirge of God Save the Queen (King) when you need people getting fired up, plus objected to the bit about crushing rebellious Scots


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

Danny
Danny Waaard
Danny
Danny Waaard!


----------



## Sue (Nov 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> 10 points if you can think of another even half as jaunty.



🤷‍♀️


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It's got a better tune than the Welsh one but yes. How exactly is our King 'gracious'?


You've got to be joking. It's a mournful, brown nosing dirge.

Whereas: World Cup 2022: Welsh anthem praised around the world


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2022)

I can't say I'm enjoying this.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2022)

editor said:


> *important technical note:  English people living in Wales tilted it towards Brexit, research finds



Wasn't aware of that or that 21% of population of Wales was born in England. Only fair you have so many English born players then.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

Anthems tho


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Sue said:


> 🤷‍♀️




Think, not Google.


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 29, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Wasn't aware of that or that 21% of population of Wales was born in England. Only fair you have so many English born players then.


There are a lot of qualifications in that article…


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Wasn't aware of that or that 21% of population of Wales was born in England. Only fair you have so many English born players then.


Jeez


----------



## Sue (Nov 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> Think, not Google.




ETA National Anthem, check. Jaunty, subjective but I'd say so. What's your point?


----------



## T & P (Nov 29, 2022)

Perhaps it‘s the ambient microphones, but the atmosphere/ chanting feel rather shit so far…


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Wasn't aware of that or that 21% of population of Wales was born in England. Only fair you have so many English born players then.



Well, you’re just going to make the whole thing look arbitrary and silly if you’re going to be like that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2022)

This game is already utter shit. Like watching cold porridge play against a bit of wet rag. BORING.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

I like Neco Williams, lots of spirit

Crowd should shut up with that shit though,


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

It's basically an attack vs defence training sesh


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It's got a better tune than the Welsh one but yes. How exactly is our King 'gracious'?


The English anthem has got the emotional range of a plant pot.

The Welsh anthem has anticipation moving into Hiraeth followed by chorus requiring passion & jubilation (simultaneously) before finishing off with a ton of Hwyl.

This is why the Welsh anthem impresses. It's sang with emotions. Emotions that have their own words that don't even translate easily into the English language.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

editor said:


> I can't say I'm enjoying this.


As we need to score a goal every 22 mins (we're behind target). Was never going to be fun.


----------



## T & P (Nov 29, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> This game is already utter shit. Like watching cold porridge play against a bit of wet rag. BORING.


I‘ve just put the Iran vs USA game on the iPad, and can confirm the two minutes I’ve watched so far have been more enjoyable. Far better atmosphere as well.


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2022)

No one there harry you big lump


----------



## Petcha (Nov 29, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> This game is already utter shit. Like watching cold porridge play against a bit of wet rag. BORING.



We're arguing about national anthems. That's how interesting this game is.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 29, 2022)

The Iran / US game has been quite good .


----------



## Idaho (Nov 29, 2022)

JimW said:


> No one there harry you big lump


Went for goal and missed the corner flag!


----------



## bcuster (Nov 29, 2022)

I can't believe Wales is allowing England to turn this into a slow game. The Dragons MUST pick up the tempo!


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2022)

Hope that's not concussion


----------



## bcuster (Nov 29, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> The Iran / US game has been quite good .


very closely played, just like this one...


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2022)

JimW said:


> Hope that's not concussion


Such a shame he's had to go off but he clearly wasn't well.


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 29, 2022)

True


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2022)

My god, some actual play happening there


----------



## blairsh (Nov 29, 2022)

That was a bit of something!


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2022)

A move!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Sue said:


> ETA National Anthem, check. Jaunty, subjective but I'd say so. What's your point?



Just pettily insinuating that you Googled because you know more national anthems than me.


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2022)

Rashford seems really out of sorts. All set up for Wales to nick a lead on stroke of half time.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

Rashford looks hungry.

We need to throw him a free school dinner to slow him down.

We need Iran to score now. 😢


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 29, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Rashford looks hungry.
> 
> We need to throw him a free school dinner to slow him down.
> 
> We need Iran to score now. 😢


The USA need score 3 or goals to top the group so no need worry atm


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2022)

Wales not exactly going for those goals they need, understandable but might as well go down guns blazing.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 29, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Rashford looks hungry.
> 
> We need to throw him a free school dinner to slow him down.
> 
> We need Iran to score now. 😢



No, you need to score. You're going nowhere for sure if you don't. And you don't look like you can get anywhere near scoring at the moment.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

JimW said:


> Wales not exactly going for those goals they need, understandable but might as well go down guns blazing.



I would highly advise they kick the ball in the goal too.


----------



## oryx (Nov 29, 2022)

This has been as boring as the USA game, possibly even more so.

ETA I ran for a bus to get home for this


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Rashford showing hangriness.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 29, 2022)

Watching England is a bore. i've got it running in the background but not paying much attention to it.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Did they really say Chesney Hawkes?


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> We're arguing about national anthems. That's how interesting this game is.


We always argue about anthems when England plays Wales.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 29, 2022)

Chesney Hawkes at half time? Have we not suffered enough?


----------



## Idaho (Nov 29, 2022)

Maybe Chesney can break the anthem deadlock with his own brand of unifying, joyful sing-along pop.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 29, 2022)

Halftime numbers:



			england wales score - Google Search


----------



## strung out (Nov 29, 2022)

The sooner you lot realise that most football is actually very boring, the sooner we can get on with the real stuff of arguing about which country has the best food; what player you reckon you'd be most likely to be able to have in a fight; and that time you met that player who only got one cap for England in a bar on holiday, and how actually they're really sound.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Chesney Hawkes at half time? Have we not suffered enough?


I'd rather listen to Chessa than Lineker.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

I AM THE ONE AND ONLY!!
NO QUALMS WITH SLAVERY!!
I AM THE ONE AND ONLY!!
AT A FRACTION OF ROD STEWART’S FEE!!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

strung out said:


> The sooner you lot realise that most football is actually very boring, the sooner we can get on with the real stuff of arguing about which country has the best food; what player you reckon you'd be most likely to be able to have in a fight; and that time you met that player who only got one cap for England in a bar on holiday, and how actually they're really sound.


An ex Man Utd player used to sell me stationery. True story.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> 2-0 I reckon. A clean clinical game


Title incorrect
It's Wales v england!
Typical english arrogance


----------



## strung out (Nov 29, 2022)

Gromit said:


> An ex Man Utd player used to sell me stationery. True story.


I sold Rickie Lambert a dinner set when he was still playing at Bristol Rovers. Actually a really sound guy.


----------



## belboid (Nov 29, 2022)

oryx said:


> ETA I ran for a bus to get home for this


I hadn't seen any till tonight.  mrsb (who also hasn't seen any) bullied me into it.

"I'll make dinner and you can watch the football."
_"I'm not really bothered"_
"But you can watch it and I'll make you food!"
_"Yeah, but I'm not bothered."_
"You can let me be able to talk about it when I actually go into work tomorrow. And you can have a beer....."
_"Sigh, if you insist"_


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Title incorrect
> It's Wales v england!
> Typical english arrogance



They list them in alphabetical order.

So it’s Cymru v England.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

Alan Shearer talking about Temporary Concussion substitutions. I'd agree with him if football wasn't full of cheats.
We'd end up with at least two happening every game with teams using it to get a free supersub and a bit of a rest for a tired player.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2022)

I like Johnson. Hope he does nothing of note.


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 29, 2022)

Bale is off wow


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Alan Shearer talking about Temporary Concussion substitutions. I'd agree with him if football wasn't full of cheats.
> We'd end up with at least two happening every game with teams using it to get a free supersub and a bit of a rest for a tired player.



I’d hoped the women’s game would have embarrassed them out of some of that nonsense.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

The Welsh defence look pretty strong. But I suppose that's to be expected given they've been carrying Ramsey and Bale for two and a half games.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 29, 2022)

tommers said:


> I like Johnson. Hope he does nothing of note.



He's very good. Doubt he'll be at Forest next year.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 29, 2022)

Wow


----------



## strung out (Nov 29, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Alan Shearer talking about Temporary Concussion substitutions. I'd agree with him if football wasn't full of cheats.
> We'd end up with at least two happening every game with teams using it to get a free supersub and a bit of a rest for a tired player.


Exactly, we don't want football to start imitating those play acting rugby twats.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Foot like a traction engine.


----------



## killer b (Nov 29, 2022)

strung out said:


> The sooner you lot realise that most football is actually very boring, the sooner we can get on with the real stuff of arguing about which country has the best food; what player you reckon you'd be most likely to be able to have in a fight; and that time you met that player who only got one cap for England in a bar on holiday, and how actually they're really sound.


it's sometimes fun once it gets into the knockout stages. always dull in the group bit though


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 29, 2022)

And again. Keep up.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

And another!


----------



## blairsh (Nov 29, 2022)

Jebus.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

This is liquid football.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2022)

Boom and boom.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2022)

Great goal.  😢


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2022)

Boom! and boom.

Edit Im on iplayer and catch up.

Il come back later.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2022)

Great pass from Kane.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 29, 2022)

Some of you are definitely on a time lag behind me.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

I had a horrible feeling Rashford would be first to score. He really was hungry for goal.


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 29, 2022)

A surgical strike


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Some of you are definitely on a time lag behind me.



What’s the score where you are?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

So Wales need 6.


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 29, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> 2-0 I reckon. A clean clinical game


Prediction looking pessimistic if anything…


----------



## souljacker (Nov 29, 2022)

It's coming home


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> What’s the score where you are?



Heading for 2-1


----------



## Petcha (Nov 29, 2022)

Jenas was right about Kane - he often doesn't even look at who's in the box, just has head down focuses on the ball and drills it in assuming someone will be there. Seems to be a winning tactic.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2022)

Close!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Heading for 2-1



Still 2-0 with you?
I’ll go make a cuppa..


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2022)

Come on Wales. This is better!


----------



## spitfire (Nov 29, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Some of you are definitely on a time lag behind me.



Same with the F1, anyone watching on streaming is always behind sat/freeview transmissions.

edit. don't say you are watching it on iplayer or I'll look like a right twat.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 29, 2022)

I thought TAA looked nervous as hell coming on.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

We're gonna win six two.
Win six twooo
We're gonna win six two.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 29, 2022)

ok so we can expect the increase in shitty little butcheraprons appears on car tomorrow morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2022)

I went for a quick shower and missed both  goals!!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> ok so we can expect the increase in shitty little butcheraprons appears on car tomorrow morning


I've only seen Brazil ones to date. But yeah they may start flowering.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 29, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> ok so we can expect the increase in shitty little butcheraprons appears on car tomorrow morning



Your choice to live there mate. I get out when I could.


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2022)

Orange card foul there


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2022)

souljacker said:


> It's coming home


...but only from Wales.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I went for a quick shower and missed both  goals!!


You could have had a 100 second shower and missed both


----------



## strung out (Nov 29, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> ok so we can expect the increase in shitty little butcheraprons appears on car tomorrow morning


Why would people start flying the Union Jack from their cars?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

strung out said:


> Why would people start flying the Union Jack from their cars?


Exactly.

If it's on a car, it's a Union Flag.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 29, 2022)

That's the sound of people turning off their TVs in Wales.


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2022)

And I said he was out of sorts


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2022)

I like Marcus Rashford. But not today.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2022)

Boom again, that was a goodun


----------



## killer b (Nov 29, 2022)

Actually this isn't bad


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2022)

Great goal from Rashford.


----------



## strung out (Nov 29, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Exactly.
> 
> If it's on a car, it's a Union Flag.


Still never seen one of them on a car.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2022)

> Some of you are definitely on a time lag behind me.



Think I'm going to rewind my match back to 0-0 then pause it in an eternal lag behind reality.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 29, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Exactly.
> 
> If it's on a car, it's a Union Flag.


well excuse me from not know the proper termalogy for flying shitty little union flags on your car
also why would it not be a union jack

could commit piracy with a car


----------



## bcuster (Nov 29, 2022)

it's slipping away from the Dragons...


----------



## redcogs (Nov 29, 2022)

no interest in it now


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 29, 2022)

strung out said:


> Still never seen one of them on a car.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 29, 2022)

Why is Tom Kerridge co-commentating the match for BBC?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Exactly.
> 
> If it's on a car, it's a Union Flag.



Nonsense.


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2022)

Yeah, get that Rashford off, missed a sitter not long back


----------



## oryx (Nov 29, 2022)

Rashford walking off like he'd been sent off, not scored twice for his country!


----------



## redcogs (Nov 29, 2022)

Just had a marmite piece


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2022)

See why they all clamour for Foden


----------



## Supine (Nov 29, 2022)

Senegal on Sunday then


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

Nice to see Infantino booed


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2022)

Chinese telly definitely avoiding the crowd shots


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

Just so the thread knows I was taking the piss regarding the Union Jack shit. You big fannies


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2022)

god save the king?!? seriously, fucking hell


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 29, 2022)

JimW said:


> Rashford seems really out of sorts. All set up for Wales to nick a lead on stroke of half time.


Don't give up the day job 😂


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 29, 2022)

Out with a whimper.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

ddraig said:


> god save the king?!? seriously, fucking hell



Oh, the Welsh satellite is transmitting the start of the match about now?


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Don't give up the day job 😂


He must have had a really good cuppa at half time


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Just so the thread knows I was taking the piss regarding the Union Jack shit. You big fannies



Hundreds of pm’s of support…


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 29, 2022)

Saw Wales at a World Cup. No small thing. Today hurts but fuck it, still love these lads. Building and building. Yma o hyd.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 29, 2022)

As an England fan, that was great. As a football fan it was a bit rubbish. Wales didn't really turn up.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2022)

Great second half from England. Great to see Rashford back in form.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 29, 2022)

souljacker said:


> As an England fan, that was great. As a football fan it was a bit rubbish. Wales didn't really turn up.


Wales was flat as a pancake since the US match. inexplicable...


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 29, 2022)

Sorry Twitter link which did make me chuckle.


----------



## redcogs (Nov 29, 2022)

i wanted the 'underdog' to do well.  The underdog lost.  Long live the 'underdogs'.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 30, 2022)

Wales have been really disappointing at this world cup - after some great performances at the last two euros they were flat as a fart.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 30, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Wales have been really disappointing at this world cup - after some great performances at the last two euros they were flat as a fart.



Yeah they were really not good yesterday. Some key players obviously aging a bit (and I know Wales fans loved that 'Wales, Golf, Madrid' thing but I think they'd be doing better if Bale hadn't put himself into semi-retirement a few years ago tbh). I wonder if maybe the heat is a factor as well - it's hard to produce that 'raise your game, get in the opponents face' sort of underdog performance if it's 30 degrees.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 30, 2022)

Poor old Wales. I'd have loved to see an England Wales, 1, 2 in the group stages. At least Senegal should be a good game. Totally different type of opponent for England than US, Wales, etc.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 30, 2022)

Yes England. Yes yes yes


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 30, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Wales have been really disappointing at this world cup - after some great performances at the last two euros they were flat as a fart.


The problem is that Bale is too old, and they haven't got a team without him tbh


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 30, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> The problem is that Bale is too old, and they haven't got a team without him tbh


I had to look that up; he's 33. Not that old but for whatever reasons his career had been wayward for a good few seasons.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 30, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> I had to look that up; he's 33. Not that old but for whatever reasons his career had been wayward for a good few seasons.


yep. its not that old - especially for a player of his caliber (messi is 35) . hes been tossing it off for the past two years - and it shows. Id  be pretty pissed off with him if I was a wales fan. The wales of euro 2020 (21) would've likely beaten Iran and would have given England a proper game.


----------



## co-op (Nov 30, 2022)

tommers said:


> Great second half from England.



I thought the first half was great too, any chance of a Welsh result depended on some blood and guts battle and England just threw a big wet towel over the game and muffled it completely. It was like watching Germany or Italy smother a game. Not a skill England have ever really had and certainly one reason England lost to Italy in the Euros.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 30, 2022)

Wales had more competitive matches against Belgium/Netherlands/Poland in the past few months. There'll be a lot of thinking about why that Wales never turned up - it's clearly now a transitional side with the likes of Bale, Ramsey and Allen coming to the end of their careers but that was true in the summer, and Wales looked a hell of a lot better of those games. I don't know if it was the weight of expectation, or too low match fitness throughout the squad,  but I am sure there were tactical mistakes in the set up.  It's time to start working towards March. I suppose the price of regularly getting to tournaments is that eventually you have a shit one. It doesn't take away the achievement of getting there, but now the focus has to be on the clearly needed transition and trying to ensure the past six years are not an anomaly. Could do with another Brian Flynn.


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 30, 2022)

Last night renewed my faith in this bunch of players it shows they can take a massive knock after drawing with usa. They picked themselves up, ignored the media critics and showed professionalism and maturity beyond their years, well done lads i'm well proud 
The way it's looking we will meet france after sengal - southgate needs to wrap walker in cottonwool as i think he's the only player who can handle mbappe.

My excitement is starting to rise


----------



## Wilf (Nov 30, 2022)

I'd have loved it to be 1. Eng and 2. Wales or vice versa.  Thing is though, I wasn't exactly gutted when Wales went out.  If it had been a barnstorming performance and just falling short, maybe.  But this was just flat.  

England perhaps flatter to deceive.  Looked good against Iran, good in the second half v Wales (+ good game management after the goals).  Pretty hopeless/uninspired v USA.  Should beat Senegal and have a decent chance against anybody other than about 4 of the best teams.  No idea who they would play if they beat Senegal?

Edit: quite possibly France or Argentina. Oh.


----------



## co-op (Nov 30, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> The way it's looking we will meet france after sengal



I know we're looking at Senegal as a not-bad Ro16 draw but it's not actually a done deal yet


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 30, 2022)

Not sure France are invincible to be fair.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 30, 2022)

co-op said:


> I know we're looking at Senegal as a not-bad Ro16 draw but it's not actually a done deal yet


for sure will be tough


----------



## Idaho (Dec 1, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Not sure France are invincible to be fair.


Yeah holding USA to a draw looks positively professional compared to losing to Tunisia.


----------

